# Prostatitis and riding



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hopefully not TMI for anyone, but I had some questions for others with this problem. I was recently diagnosed with a form of prostatitis after a couple months of some fairly uncomfortable symptoms. After visiting my doctor and doing some research of my own, we (my doctor and I) have come to the conclusion that it was caused by riding bikes. I'm on antibiotics for the next 3 weeks and am not allowed to ride a bike or do any heavy lifting/exercising for the next 5 weeks.

I ride a fully rigid bike, and guess I sit down more than I realize. I have a fairly padded saddle, not paper thin, but not something you'd find on a hybrid either. I also ride with padded cycling shorts. My rides consist of anything from 45 minutes to 3 hours and vary in terrain. Some trails are very rough, some are pretty flat.

From the reasearch I've done I have come up with 3 solutions so that this prostatitis doesn't come roaring back in the future, as my doctor has warned it may.

1. Tilt saddle slightly more forward. I already run the nose tilted slightly down, but I've read just a bit more may help take some pressure off that area of my body. I could also force myself to stand a bit more than I usually do. This is obviously the cheapest option, but I don't want this problem to come back right away if this doesn't work, then I'm off the bike for another 5 weeks.

2. Buy an even more padded saddle. This option doesn't cost much, but I just don't know if I want to throw a big ol' padded seat on my bike. I like what I'm running right now (Specialized Targa 155mm), it has broken in and is quite nice. I'm never sore from my current saddle, but it's obviously caused some problems. If you suggest this option, what saddle would you suggest? I've seen some very padded WTB saddles, and have even considered a gel hybrid saddle that's fairly slender, still.

3. Buy a suspension seatpost. I've always considered getting something like a Cane Creek Thudbuster, but have read mixed reviews. This is the most expensive option, but may be the best.

I'm worried of this coming back in the future. My doctor warned that once I've had it, I have a much higher risk of getting it again and suggested a new "hobby" if I have many issues in the future. Since cycling is much more to me (and all of us) than just a "hobby", I want to ensure that I don't have any more issues in the future. 

Please post up any experience you've had with prostatitis or any suggestions you have for me. My ears are open and any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't see you mentioning probably the most expensive option... going to a full suspension bike? I think you're on the right track with looking at the tilt of the saddle, but ultimately it might be the type of riding you're doing and the type of bike you're doing it on. I had a buddy who got bad Prostatitis from his road bike riding (had to do the whole anti-biotic thing like you )... seems it was too many hours in the saddle, without moving around that much. He was also having bad back problems, when mountain biking (his bike at that time was a hardtail). Ultimately getting a full suspension mountain bike seems to have solved both problems for him.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I had considered that as an option, buying a full suspension, but want it to be the last resort. I would think getting a bigger saddle AND a Thudbuster would be just as effective. I've still got some time to decide what to do, unfortunately.


----------



## Finius T Flubberbuster (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out pudendal neuralgia. I went through the whole prostatitis thing a few years ago and it never made sense as a diagnosis but was the only thing that resembled my symptoms. Now it's back again and it appears to be pudendal neuralgia which has a more dismal outcome. I started a different thread here. Good luck.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I ride a hardtail, with a thudbuster, and a selle italia flight saddle.

I've got a similar issue myself. Part of it is, I'm old. But the other part is that I've been riding for years on saddles that put pressure where I don't want or need it. I've had one operation already and recently passed on a second one. I just don't want to go through another one when there's no guarantee of a fix. 

My guess is that more padding won't help. You want to support your "sit" bones without adding pressure to your forward area. A padded saddle will compress where your two bones contact it from body weight, and additional padding will cause pressure where you are trying to avoid it.

Have you looked at ergonomic saddles? They come in different widths to accommodate your seat and have a channel down the middle to alleviate pressure where you don't want it. I'm about to try one myself. Some of the lbs have them, but most of the good ones have to be purchased online.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Centurion_ said:


> I ride a hardtail, with a thudbuster, and a selle italia flight saddle.
> 
> I've got a similar issue myself. Part of it is, I'm old. But the other part is that I've been riding for years on saddles that put pressure where I don't want or need it. I've had one operation already and recently passed on a second one. I just don't want to go through another one when there's no guarantee of a fix.
> 
> ...


I've always ran Specialized saddles. With their body geometry technology I've never had a single issue in the past. I've used numerous saddles from Specialized and neither worked worse or better than the other. I'm wondering if my problems are due to riding a strictly a fully rigid bike for the past 11 months, which is why I think a Thudbuster may be a great option.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

IMO, padding is the wrong direction to go. Padding will create pressure points all over the saddle and you'll be locked into a position without the ability to easily shift around if need be. I was having real painful issues with saddle contact in the "unmentionable" region and ended up trying a Kontact saddle built by a BioEngineer guy in Washington. 30 day return guarantee if it didn't work for you. I really like it.

There are others such as Cobb saddles that have the grooves elevated that you might want to check out, too.

I don't think your post is TMI by any means. You have me wondering if perhaps I may have done some damage when I got back in the saddle back around May. I was experiencing some significant discomfort when in the saddle for a short period and shrugged it off as just getting accustomed. After just looking up your diagnosis, I have a couple of the symptoms though they could easily be unrelated so I'm thinking maybe a visit to my friendly urologist is in order.

I'd be interested in hearing more about the symptoms you have experienced that led to your discovery.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the info on the Kontact saddles. 
I may give one a try myself.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

I have had lots and lots of perineal numbness and pain after rides and tried lots of saddles. I believe you are going down the wrong track with the padding and the targa is a low tech example of specialized saddles.

The padding you need should be in your Knicks / shorts not in your saddle as far as I can gather . Look at saddles with cutouts, like selle italia slr, SMP, specialized phenom etc etc.

I started with every fizik saddle made, then eventually did a straw poll amongst my 10 or so group of riders, and the guys who were least likely to ever think of their saddle were riding specialized bikes with phenoms, so I bought one, and recently another.

Get a saddle with a big cutout where it matters.

Now if this was discovered via a prostate blood test - as it often is, never get a blood test within a few days of a big ride, or on the morning after you have ejaculated. I did, and my test said I probably had prostate cancer - I had to live with this for a few months untill a further test said I was normal, and after I had another mans finger up my arse! It's the only sex I have ever regretted that on.
E,.....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh My Sack! said:


> IMO, padding is the wrong direction to go. Padding will create pressure points all over the saddle and you'll be locked into a position without the ability to easily shift around if need be. I was having real painful issues with saddle contact in the "unmentionable" region and ended up trying a Kontact saddle built by a BioEngineer guy in Washington. 30 day return guarantee if it didn't work for you. I really like it.
> 
> There are others such as Cobb saddles that have the grooves elevated that you might want to check out, too.
> 
> ...


Most of my problems regarded urination. I didn't have any pain or discomfort while riding, I actually am very comfortable with my saddle/shorts. No odd pressures or anything of the sort. But I had an increasing problem urinating. I could stand at the toilet for a couple minutes and barely get a drop out sometimes. Always felt like I had to go, never felt like I went enough. Just felt like something was blocking it from coming out. I'd be up through most nights going to the bathroom to just stand there, unable to go. It started out very slowly and eventually got worse. I didn't have really any pain, burning, etc while going, just couldn't go. I think if I waited any longer to see a doctor it would have gotten much worse and more painful, though. Basically, after many questions and a rectal exam, my doctor found my prostate was inflamed and explained it was hindering my urination. He asked me what I do and as soon as I mentioned cycling he said that was most likely it. I've been on cipro for the past 6 days or so to treat it and the difference so far is unreal. Sounds weird, but you forget what it's like to just go in the bathroom, pee and come back out without issues! I've got 15 days left on the meds, then a couple weeks of recovery to get back to riding. Cipro apparently weakens joints, muscles and really weakens tendons...and I've been feeling it. Just the usual stuff around the house has been making my body feel pretty sore, so I'll definitely need some time to build up strength before riding again so I don't really injure myself. Let me know if that answers your questions!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Since I am experiencing no pain or discomfort while riding with my current saddle, do you guys suggest a new saddle? Or try adjusting mine differently? (lower seatpost, tilt forward slightly) I'm worried that since I had no pain while riding and got prostatitis, I won't be able to see it coming again in the future if I get it again. 

What are your thoughts on a Thudbuster? On a fully rigid bike, I think (and hope) that would take out any of the small vibrations and big impacts that may have caused these problems for me. I wonder if, on a bike with no suspension, I'd need more than just a new saddle with a big cutout.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Stopped by the LBS today to look at saddles. They only stock Specialized (besides lower end stuff for hybrids), so I was looking at and considering either a Phenom or Romin. They had a "test" Romin saddle, so I'll be giving that a shot once I get back on the bike. It has pretty much no padding at all, but a very large cutout, so I'm hoping it will help out. I'm also going to get a Thudbuster, I've always wanted one, and think that will help smooth out the ride of a fully rigid bike with a Romin saddle.

My plan is to try out the Romin and get a Thudbuster. I'd run my saddle a little bit lower than I am now and also tilted forward slightly. I'll decide if the Romin works for me, and I may go for the Phenom if it doesn't. How does this sound to you guys? I really appreciate all of your help here!


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

THis discussion is good. As I get older, riding is more difficult, at least to ride like before. Pain in diff areas comes up now.

Difficulty urinating, if not a urinary tract infection, in men is often caused by an enlarged prostate. The trick is diagnosing the cause of the inflammation/enlargement. 

If its from riding and saddle time, after a few days/weeks of no pressure there, it "should" go away..IF its the saddle time. But if it doesn't go away and you have more symptoms at night, such as frequent night urination, then it could be from age-related prostate enlargement, which can be treated with medications. This diagnosis requires a urinalysis for elevated PSA (Prostate-specific antigens). 

I've been curious lately about the relationship, if there is any, to saddle time and prostate or testicular cancer (Think Lance Armstrong, I'm not saying his was related to riding, but just curious). 

I do know for myself that I have a mild peroneal nerve palsy. My little toe on one foot cannot flex. The nerve damage occurred from a long ride with little standing from the saddle. Afterwards, the bottom of my foot was warm and my toes were numb. Not good. I know stand frequently to avoid further damage. 

Oh well...


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Stopped by the LBS today to look at saddles. They only stock Specialized (besides lower end stuff for hybrids), so I was looking at and considering either a Phenom or Romin. They had a "test" Romin saddle, so I'll be giving that a shot once I get back on the bike. It has pretty much no padding at all, but a very large cutout, so I'm hoping it will help out. I'm also going to get a Thudbuster, I've always wanted one, and think that will help smooth out the ride of a fully rigid bike with a Romin saddle.
> 
> My plan is to try out the Romin and get a Thudbuster. I'd run my saddle a little bit lower than I am now and also tilted forward slightly. I'll decide if the Romin works for me, and I may go for the Phenom if it doesn't. How does this sound to you guys? I really appreciate all of your help here!


I had a tuope that I bought off ebay that's very similar to the romin. It was the saddle that convinced me specialized was the right saddle for me ( except the henge - that thing is deadly). However I broke the side of the saddle in a few months.

When I told the local store about it, the first thing he grabbed was a phenom - built for mountain biking so flexes a little and lasts much longer. The road saddles are a little more about firmness to provide power on the stroke - that's the specialized spiel anyway.....


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

myitch said:


> THis discussion is good. As I get older, riding is more difficult, at least to ride like before. Pain in diff areas comes up now.
> 
> Difficulty urinating, if not a urinary tract infection, in men is often caused by an enlarged prostate. The trick is diagnosing the cause of the inflammation/enlargement.


Right on.

I have to get up to urinate 3-4 times a night. EVERY night. Can't remember when I last had a solid 7 or 8 hours of sleep, but it's literally been years.

I can tell you guys this though. Do everything you can before you even CONSIDER surgery. It is extremely painful and puts you down for several weeks. I had an operation 4 years ago and am now right back where I was before I had it. Spent a night in the hospital, and the bill was over 15 thousand bucks. Enough for several really nice fs bikes.

I am assuming the OP has a temporary condition though. In which case I would think a change of seat might make a big difference.

Perhaps your prostate is slowly becoming larger as you age, and the seat which, for years, hasn't been a problem, now is the problem due to a slowly enlarging prostate which now is being compressed where before (when it was smaller), it wasn't. Should that be the case, a different saddle with a cutout might do the trick.

Such as the Kontact saddle perhaps? They sell for $120, but the guy will take it back and do a refund if returned undamaged within 30 days. Beats buying a bunch of seats that don't work and being stuck with them.

As for the thudbuster...mine certainly helps. But if the problem is pressure from your saddle on an enlarged prostate...it may not be enough. Plus, they look like crap and will add at least a pound to your bike.

I would not do the extra padding. If you need relief from pressure...extra padding will not help, and probably only make the problem worse.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

this i believe is a good thread for me...since after losing my foot i haven't ridden or finished my bike builds. maybe my GT idrive builds and the right saddle will be very beneficial.


----------



## 43st (Jan 19, 2013)

I just want to share my brief experience with prostatitis.

During Thanksgiving weekend 2012 I exerted myself and urine entered the vas deferens. I actually felt the pop at the time, and hoped it would be nothing. A few days later the infection set in. The infection seemed to travel from my epididimus to the prostate, and back again. I saw a doctor after a month of it not clearing up (The discomfort was remarkably mild and completely gone on some days) and he said there was not much he could do about it and the condition would likely remain. I started taking saw palemeto and vitamin C regularly it seemed to help, but it never solved it completely.

In late February I came across a forum posting from person with a similar experience and he was able to track it back to being chronically dehydrated. It was winter, we were both taking pseudoephedrine for sinus problems, drinking coffee, etc.. His solution was simply to hydrate. Apparently the prostate is a sponge-like organ and is very sensitive to fluid levels in the body. If the prostate drys out, even a little, it can harbor an infection pretty easily.

Anyway.. I thought I would give it a try. Within the first 12 hours of drinking 3-4 liters of water the symptoms went away. I tried to drink 2-3 liters of water before noon and another 2-3 in the afternoon and evening. I did this for probably 4 to 6 months. What was really weird about the experience was if I missed drinking water I would feel the dull ache again. In the fall of this year I was able to taper off the drinking and not have the symptoms return.

Some doctors also recommend frequent flushing of the prostate fluid during this time.. so you can have your wife help out with your treatment as well. 

I don't know if this matches your condition but it's easy to try and it may help. You shouldn't need to change anything on your bike, but a good saddle is always nice regardless. Bonne chance.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

So...not good news. 4 days off Cipro and pretty much all of my symptoms are back, but sporadic. Has anybody had this issue?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn, sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can get that figured out and soon.

I just saw my Urologist on Wednesday. This thread had me thinking about some things that have changed in the recent past regarding urgency and low back pain I've been experiencing so I made an appt. I'll have to say that Prostatitis check was one of the most uncomfortable experiences I've had in a Doc's office. It's one thing to check for size as during a typical exam but DAMN, the rest of that procedure, even though it was relatively quick, was full of pure suck. My mtbr handle was most appropriate during that gig! Good news, I don't have it. Knowing what I know now about that exam and as uncomfortable as that was, I'd do it again if need be and would not recommend anyone put it off if they suspect an issue.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

After doing some more research, I am thinking my symptoms are partially caused by my diet, sleep pattern and stress levels. Haven't really eaten anything but crap food lately (Christmas time...), and haven't been sleeping well. I found a few pages online listing foods that are good and bad to eat. Found out that spicy foods are a big no-no, as well as alcohol and some other crap. And I eat about 75% of what was considered bad for those with prostatitis. Since my last post a day ago I made sure to get better sleep and eat very well. So far I'm noticing small improvements. From other research I've done, it looks like I'll pretty much be stuck with this for the rest of my life and I can "manage" by making sure I eat and sleep well. I'm hoping it won't affect riding too much, because nearly everything I've recently found out says no riding at all once you've had it. I'm pretty bummed that I'm going to be stuck with this, but at least there are ways to manage. I still won't be able to ride for a few weeks. I'm hoping by then I'll be eating well, not drinking alcohol and with the Thudbuster seatpost and different saddle I may be able to ride without problems again.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Most of my problems regarded urination. I didn't have any pain or discomfort while riding, I actually am very comfortable with my saddle/shorts. No odd pressures or anything of the sort. But I had an increasing problem urinating. I could stand at the toilet for a couple minutes and barely get a drop out sometimes. Always felt like I had to go, never felt like I went enough. Just felt like something was blocking it from coming out. I'd be up through most nights going to the bathroom to just stand there, unable to go. It started out very slowly and eventually got worse. I didn't have really any pain, burning, etc while going, just couldn't go. I think if I waited any longer to see a doctor it would have gotten much worse and more painful, though. Basically, after many questions and a rectal exam, my doctor found my prostate was inflamed and explained it was hindering my urination. He asked me what I do and as soon as I mentioned cycling he said that was most likely it. I've been on cipro for the past 6 days or so to treat it and the difference so far is unreal. Sounds weird, but you forget what it's like to just go in the bathroom, pee and come back out without issues! I've got 15 days left on the meds, then a couple weeks of recovery to get back to riding. Cipro apparently weakens joints, muscles and really weakens tendons...and I've been feeling it. Just the usual stuff around the house has been making my body feel pretty sore, so I'll definitely need some time to build up strength before riding again so I don't really injure myself. Let me know if that answers your questions!


Ok, I'm late to your party here but an enlarged prostate (Benign prostatic hypertrophy)Enlarged Prostate (BPH) - WebMD is a condition that effects about half of the male population starting around the age of 40 in some cases, but ins companies will say 50. Your symptom of waking in the night to pee is very common for this condition. One drug doctors will prescribe for this is Avodart, my insurance told me I was to young to have this condition and wouldn't cover it (100.00 per month). My Dr is also extremely knowledgable about non-pharmaceutical methods and as an alternative recommended a daily intake of Quercitan, Beta-Sitoserol, and Chelated Zinc some people will also use saw-palmetto but that didn't help me at all. I had the same issues as you and was on my bike 8 to 12 hrs a week. that was about 7 years ago and all of those symptoms are gone, I ride a hardtail. I'm no dr but that cipro regimant he put you thru seems totally wrong.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

dickeydoo said:


> Ok, I'm late to your party here but an enlarged prostate is a condition that effects about half of the male population starting around the age of 40. Your symptom of waking in the night to pee is very common for this condition. One drug doctors will prescribe for this is Avodart, my insurance told me I was to young to have this condition and wouldn't cover it (100.00 per month). My Dr is also extremely knowledgable about non-pharmaceutical methods and as an alternative recommended a daily intake of Quercitan, Beta-Sitoserol, and Chelated Zinc some people will also use saw-palmetto but that didn't help me at all. I had the same issues as you and was on my bike 8 to 12 hrs a week. that was about 7 years ago and all of those symptoms are gone, I ride a hardtail. I'm no dr but that cipro regimant he put you thru seems totally wrong.


How old were you when you first started noticing issues?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

As an update, I've been doing some more research and things are definitely looking up from last week. I've found that symptoms coming back for a short while after cipro are common. They've gone away now, but I'm still not back to 100%. As I described it to some friends, things still just feel "sensitive" while urinating. Sometimes I'll have slight issues going, sometimes slight issues keeping a strong stream, sometimes feeling like I have to go again soon after, but it all feels like part of the healing process, and that's what I'm finding is the case while researching online also. I'm eating better, sleeping better, avoiding certain foods and drinking tons of water, and besides peeing A LOT more often, I'm feeling much better. I'm still nervous about what riding will bring, but I'm going to give myself a couple more weeks before riding. I'm definitely going to ease into it. The cipro really did weaken my body like my doctor said it would, so I'm hoping a couple small paved-trail rides will help get me back in the swing of things. The Thudbuster and new saddle should help. I've now realized that my old saddle wasn't set up perfectly, either.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

43, maybe off and on a couple years before that.

I have multiple friends who followed this same routine with success.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

dickeydoo said:


> 43, maybe off and on a couple years before that.
> 
> I have multiple friends who followed this same routine with success.


The difference here is that I'm 21...I'm not "supposed" to be having prostate health problems yet.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The difference here is that I'm 21...I'm not "supposed" to be having prostate health problems yet.


That is strange having these issues as young as you are. I'd consider the supplements though if the symptoms don't stop. Good luck


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been taking probiotics for the past week, which I believe has been helping quite a bit. I forgot to mention that in my last post.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A bit of an update, since it's been a few weeks since I've posted anything. I started getting a lot of symptoms back about 2 weeks ago and nothing I was doing seemed to be working. I went back to my doctor a couple days ago and we discussed a couple more options. He suggested another anti-biotic, but wanted to see what an anti-inflammitory would do first, since my prostatitis was caused by riding and not an infection. He also believes it did not cause an infection, and that I just have an inflamed prostate. I've been on Naproxen for the past 2 days and so far it has been making things easier, and did so quicker than the Cirpo. I'll be on the Naproxen for a couple weeks and will contact my doctor to let him know how it has been working. I have hopes for this being a possible solution, as does my doctor, but he has another anti-biotic in mind if this doesn't show long term results.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I have had no luck with supplements, antibiotics, or surgery. The surgery did help a little for a year or so afterwards, but not much, and not for long.

Last month I purchased a Selle Anatomica saddle. I've been using it for a couple of weeks. No rides of over a couple of hours as yet, but I think I've been on it enough that I can recommend it.

I have been dealing with prostate pain and other symptoms for at least 10 years, and before that, always had numbness and pain problems during and after long rides.

Here's a link to one of the threads here on the forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/anyone-using-selle-anatomica-saddle-890684.html

There are other saddles that may work for you just as well or better of course. But this one seems to be working for me. You may want to try it or one of the others.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have switched to a Specialized Romin saddle which, so far (2 short rides), has made a difference. I also purchased a Cane Creek Thudbuster to help soak up as much small impact and vibration as possible, and it has been working well, too. Thank you for post, Centurion! I will look into the saddle you suggested if the Romin fails to work for me.

I have read that people who suffer from prostatitis can have small flare-ups and that an anti-inflammatory can help relieve that sometimes also. It seems to be working for me..so if it turns out I just have to take a couple anti-inflamitories when I have problems I'd be ok with that. Just looking for some relief!


----------



## navysarchris (Jan 23, 2014)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I have switched to a Specialized Romin saddle which, so far (2 short rides), has made a difference. I also purchased a Cane Creek Thudbuster to help soak up as much small impact and vibration as possible, and it has been working well, too. Thank you for post, Centurion! I will look into the saddle you suggested if the Romin fails to work for me.
> 
> I have read that people who suffer from prostatitis can have small flare-ups and that an anti-inflammatory can help relieve that sometimes also. It seems to be working for me..so if it turns out I just have to take a couple anti-inflamitories when I have problems I'd be ok with that. Just looking for some relief!


I'm 29, I've been having Prostatitus like systems (diagnosed with antibiotics (more then once)) since I was 27. When I initially had it the doctor told me I need to have more sex (I was married at the time), drink less alcohol, and coffee (caffeine). I've noticed the biggest correlation seems to be with alcohol and caffeine (more so caffeine)intake. Although when I throttle off those substances for a period of time and everything slows down, that I can either A: Take smaller quantities at less frequency and not get symptoms for a substantial period of time, or consume larger quantities and the symptoms come back quicker.

With that being said it seems to me that you need a substantial dry period from these substances to get the symptoms to reside before you get this window to partake in them again. For example, once the symptoms onset reducing intake will not make them subside but completely abstaining will.

As for the sex part, I'm divorced now and having substantially more sex but the onset of the discomfort seems to be clearly associated to my liquid diet, including water in contrast to other liquids I consume...

Hope that's news, and helps some.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

navysarchris said:


> I'm 29, I've been having Prostatitus like systems (diagnosed with antibiotics (more then once)) since I was 27. When I initially had it the doctor told me I need to have more sex (I was married at the time), drink less alcohol, and coffee (caffeine). I've noticed the biggest correlation seems to be with alcohol and caffeine (more so caffeine)intake. Although when I throttle off those substances for a period of time and everything slows down, that I can either A: Take smaller quantities at less frequency and not get symptoms for a substantial period of time, or consume larger quantities and the symptoms come back quicker.
> 
> With that being said it seems to me that you need a substantial dry period from these substances to get the symptoms to reside before you get this window to partake in them again. For example, once the symptoms onset reducing intake will not make them subside but completely abstaining will.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. My liquid diet is pretty good, all I drink is water and a glass or two of milk a day. I haven't had any alcohol since November and rarely, if ever drink caffeine. I'm not a coffee drinker and drink soda maybe once every 2-4 weeks. I do notice that alcohol made a huge difference. I'm hoping the anti-inflammitories I'm on make a lasting difference, so far they've been great for my symptoms. I'm hoping with time it will shrink down my prostate and it will stay that way. Any flare ups could be quickly shrunk down with the anti-inflammitories also.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Please keep us posted on how the Specialized Romin saddle works for you. Especially after you've been on it awhile.


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

Urogenital health is one of the biggest issues with cyclists and this is a great thread. Tons of interesting ideas and personal stories. Man it's weird this would hit someone as young as you. The most recognized issue as it pertains to mountain biking is repeated micro-trauma from repeated impacts, which is a bit different than in road cycling where it is more prolonged compression. As others have postulated the better interventions appear to be ways at reducing these traumatic forces on the pudendal nerve either from diffusing the forces (suspension bikes, seat posts) or reducing pressure on the pudendal nerve via saddles designed with this in mind. As we have different anatomy there is likely to be a lot of variability on how well a given saddle works with different people. 
What I described is not prostatitis. Certainly it is possible to be prostatitis and cycling could be an aggravating factor, but given it's not well described to be caused by mechanical forces I'd seek the opinion of a urologist. If it is prostatitis then the first place to start is to make sure it's not an infection. For younger men the biggest culprit is sexually transmitted diseases not e.coli, which would only be partly treated by cipro. Diet and drugs also have roles here both for aggravating and treating the condition. 
I'm really just repeating what a lot of folks have already said, but basically they're right and seems like things are better, but I'd still see a urologist. Last thing you'd want to do is hang up your cleats.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

After the first week on Naproxen (2 a day) I bumped down to 1 a day and have been feeling pretty much back to normal. I've been eating and sleeping better, and have found spicy food, stress, and rich/sweet/satly foods to cause problems, along with stress, lack of sleep and caffeine, so I've been avoiding that as much as I can. The Romin saddle is definitely more comfortable, as in less pressure on my perineal area. I was on the saddle for 2 solid hours today, which is the longest I've ridden in months, so we'll see how I feel for the next couple days. I can't say I've noticed any differences so far after the ride, but I think my mind is expecting to run into issues. Another thing I've found is the mentality of having urination problems can be dominating at times. I've been able to relax more lately and that has also been helping.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing I have learned is lots of water and cranberry juice is good. Also the prostate needs to be fortified with the right nutrients to help to be back to optimal ability. You need powerful bullets for prostatitis, 1. Is 200 mg of selenium once to twice and day the second is zinc your prostate flows like a ultimate single track with zinc it's a primary in the prostate. It's all about antioxidants and immune boosters to beef up healing process. Olive leaf extract is a anti viral and can help also. Then finish off with a good multi . What I have noticed is diet, no bad fats your need good fats, bad fats all dairy products red meat or limit, good fats fish aka salmon omega 3 , flax seed ect. Also nuts almonds, macadamia to.to get the gest of it diet helps it just takes time. Also I heard proteolytic enzymes therapy looks real good and I might try but it can enhance antibiotic working could be bad or good dunno. I'm dealing with it and going all out to help heal and be healed happy riding.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I seem to be back to normal, for the most-part, anyway. Alcohol, caffeine, and super spicy foods bring the symptoms back quickly. Sleep and stress also play a large role in my prostate health. I just hope riding doesn't have a negative effect anymore. I'm still not riding often due to the weather around here, but I'll post up another update once I get riding again. The Romin saddle and Thudbuster are nice, I definitely notice a difference in the pressures compared to my old saddle, but damn that saddle is hard. It's going to take some getting used to still, especially once I'm back to my regular riding.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been dealing with prostatitis for months now. It comes and goes, and I have to take a day of rest in between rides, if not two. I have gone through many saddles, and many adjustments. I stand up for about 20 seconds every 3-5min of riding. I take anti-inflammatory meds (both Rx and over the counter) as needed.

I'm 47 and have good weeks and bad weeks. If I get off the bike for 3 or more days, all of the problems vanish. I refuse to stop riding, so I'm still tinkering and trying to find the magic fix. As I type this, I have my 6th saddle coming from Wiggle, a Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow, to replace my WTB Pure V Pro. 

Finding this thread makes me feel better, as I know at least I'm not alone. I am the only rider in my group with this issue, and it's frustrating to say the least. I will update this thread as the weeks/months go by, as I have super high hopes for my Selle saddle.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok, fairly long update, but I found the phenom was not the best on very long rides, so continued to look for the answer, first off the saddle answer









The second saddle that works no matter what









Now the next important thing. I had been putting my saddles level and bars low, it took me a while, but I figured out that when I sat on my dual suspension bike, the angle of the saddle actually changed by a LOT! So I set my saddle angle with air out of the shock and the bike in sagged position.

As an extra I also increased hand height by around 20mm, and this also helped

These saddles are not superbly comfortable for your arse, but the discomfort elsewhere sure beats having perineal pressure pain by miles.


----------



## stonedevel (Nov 27, 2008)

*Prosatitis*



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The difference here is that I'm 21...I'm not "supposed" to be having prostate health problems yet.


I'm 58 and started having prostate trouble at age 23. I felt the same way you do. It took seeing many urologist before I found one that spoke some truth. He said antibiotics wont work. If you want to get better you need to avoid certain foods... anything spicy, alcohol, red meat, citrus, cranberries (yes cranberries which goes against what I had always heard)anything with caffeine...coffee, tea, chocolate, coke.

I was so desperate I followed his advise and in 3 months all my symptom went away. It wasn't long before I went back to my old ways and boom! Back they came with a vengeance. I learned over time to avoid these foods in moderation and only have the occasional hamburger or hard drink or cup of joe.

In my late forties I realized how out of shape I was so I decided to take up mountain biking. It was a constant irritation to my prostate but with proper diet and never allowing myself to become dehydrated I was able to avoid any serious flare up. Then I discovered the open style bike seat and bought one. I can now ride with out any pain or irritation to my prostate! The one thing I did that also stregthened that region of my body was I started taking Ayurveda herbs which detoxed my urinary track and gave me lots of support. I've been using these herbs in different combinations for 3 yrs and it has made a big difference in my sexual function and overall health. Make sure you talk to someone experienced in Ayurveda medicine before you take any of the Ayurvedic supplements.

Hope this helps with the discussion


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Diagnosed today with Prostatitus and prescribed 30 days of Cipro. Wondering how the OP is doing a year later. In fact wondering how everyone in this thread is doing. Reading up on Cipro side affects has scared the bajeebus outta me.


----------



## stonedevel (Nov 27, 2008)

FatTireGoose said:


> Diagnosed today with Prostatitus and prescribed 30 days of Cipro. Wondering how the OP is doing a year later. In fact wondering how everyone in this thread is doing. Reading up on Cipro side affects has scared the bajeebus outta me.


Read my post which is just before yours. Antibiotics never helped me. But staying hydrated and avoiding red meat and spicy foods helped.

Good luck!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

FatTireGoose said:


> Diagnosed today with Prostatitus and prescribed 30 days of Cipro. Wondering how the OP is doing a year later. In fact wondering how everyone in this thread is doing. Reading up on Cipro side affects has scared the bajeebus outta me.


I only took Cipro for a few days until I saw the side effects, and immediately stopped. I went through probably 6 saddles before I found one that worked for me, a WTB PureV. (The Selle saddle I mentioned above didn't cut it)

I also had to make sure that I didn't ride back-to-back days, and that along with the saddle greatly reduced my symptoms. I also made a conscious effort to stand up for 20 crank rotations about every 5-10 minutes.

Recently (last 8-10 months) I am able to ride back to back days without issue, but I don't push it crazy like. I'm doing 4 days a week now without issue.

Back to the saddle real quick, I broke my titanium railed WTB PureV and while waiting for my replacement, my buddy let me use his Chromag TrailMaster saddle, and I kid you not, but after one 10 mile loop I was miserable all night. I removed it the next day (so I wouldn't be tempted to ride again) and took 3 days off until my WTB was delivered, and all has been good since.

I tell you this not to try and get you to buy the saddle I'm using, but rather just how important it is to find a saddle that works for you. I bought, rode a while, then sold on eBay my other saddles so I wasn't out a great deal of money, but it was totally worth it.

Best of luck to you, because I know how miserable it is, and it ain't no joke!


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

I threw out the Cipro before I took the first one, actually met someone yesterday that had his achillies heel blow out thanks to that drug. Doc heard my concerns and called me in some Bactrim instead. Between that, quitting coffee, less beer and red meat and a proper saddle I should be okay. 

Me and the doc determined this all started after casing a jump back in January and taking a tremendous blow to the nether region. Long periods in the saddle werent the culprit but have since become the aggravator. I hope to get back to 20 mile single trac rides 3x/week again but will stand more on the gravel climb portions.

Thanks for the responses and well wishes, I'm going saddle shopping.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

First time I got prostatitis, twenty years ago, was the usual reasons- on a long multi-day ride, dehydrated, drinking too many beers at night. Hurts like hell pissing blood. It cleared up with hydration. About 10 years ago I got it again for some unknown reason following a trip to Bermuda. It was winter and I wasn't riding. I thought I was going to die. It went on for two months. They misdiagnosed it. They did all sorts of tests. The urologist put me on Levaquin (antibiotic of last resort) without warning me about the dangers of blowing out your achilles tendon or killing yourself because it makes you so depressed. Long story short a friend's wife who is a doc, without even seeing me, wondered whether it was a fungal infection. Within three days of taking an anti-fungal it was better. I now keep an anti-fungal prescription drug in my freezer.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with similar problems. I've been fighting similar problems for a few months now. I've noticed drinking coffee or eating spicy foods flares things up. One question for those who've had this bad. Have you ever had it itch or burn in other areas?! I've been through one run of antibiotics and it didn't work. On second run taking 500 mg of cephalexin 4 times a day.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I seem to be back to normal, for the most-part, anyway. Alcohol, caffeine, and super spicy foods bring the symptoms back quickly. Sleep and stress also play a large role in my prostate health. I just hope riding doesn't have a negative effect anymore. I'm still not riding often due to the weather around here, but I'll post up another update once I get riding again. The Romin saddle and Thudbuster are nice, I definitely notice a difference in the pressures compared to my old saddle, but damn that saddle is hard. It's going to take some getting used to still, especially once I'm back to my regular riding.


just found this post. how did eveything go, years later?


----------



## thelazysunbather (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi, I’d be interested to hear how things are now a bit further on? I have a similar problem. 4 weeks on, no improvements.


----------

